

Ask HN: Business Plan Resources - jbrun

Hello,<p>We have started a B2B company that delivers simplified environmental information to manufacturers across Canada. To obtain certain grants, we require a business plan. I have put something together, but would like to see a template. Does anyone know where I might find Web App business plans online?<p>Thank You HN Readers.
======
zacharye
You can find a good guideline on Sequoia's site:

<http://www.sequoiacap.com/ideas/>

